# Looking for a good church near Melbourne University. ）。



## MichaelGao (Feb 13, 2011)

My friend is going to start studying at the University of Melbourne this year and he's looking for a good church to go to. It is his first time in Melbroune, and Australia in general. He flats near the Parkville campus so it wouldbe good if its a church close to the campus. 

It would be great to hear any recommendations from fellow brothers and sisters living in the same area.


----------



## Ruby (Feb 13, 2011)

The Australian Free Church has a congregation in Chadstone, pastored by Rev John Nelson. I am a Queenslander so I have no idea how far that is from Melbourne Uni


----------



## jayce475 (Feb 13, 2011)

There are 2 Bible-Presbyterian Churches over there. Ebenezer BPC and Bethel BPC. The latter is 18km away while the former has a fellowship that is in Melbourne City. Should be fairly accessible.


----------



## catechumen (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello Michael,

As well as the other recommendations (all good, since John Nelson is my father!), I can also invite him to our congregation which is in South Yarra (find the link here. We are a member of the Presbyterian Church of Australia, which is an evangelical denomination and becoming increasingly Reformed, at least down here in Victoria. As well as good preaching and a conservative worship style, we are a culturally mixed congregation with many Singaporeans in particular. The sermons and other notices on our site can give you a taste of what we're like. We are also in the inner city, just on the other side of the CBD from the University, and able to be reached by trams, whereas the other congregations listed are some way out into the eastern suburbs and hard to get to without a car.

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

Sorry, forgot that Ebenezer was closer into the city!


----------



## Tim (Feb 14, 2011)

There are several good Reformed Presbyterian congregations in the Melbourne area. They are listed on my exclusive psalmody church listings page. The link is in my signature.


----------



## MichaelGao (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody. He's definitely going to have a look at the ones closer to the city.
How come no baptist churches so far?


----------



## Tim (Feb 16, 2011)

Because we are all Presbyterians.


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 19, 2011)

The Presbyterian Reformed Church has a congregation at Heathmont, about 25 km east of the city.

I don't know of any Reformed Baptist churches in Melbourne (which is not to say there aren't any; I don't know Melbourne Baptist circles very well). I attended Carey Baptist Grammar School in Melbourne, named after the Reformed Baptist missionary, but of course that doesn't mean the churches which supported it were Reformed.


----------



## catechumen (Feb 20, 2011)

> Thanks everybody. He's definitely going to have a look at the ones closer to the city.
> How come no baptist churches so far?


Baptists of a Reformed and confessional sort are pretty thin on the ground in Melbourne, and I suspect throughout Australia in general. There is a growing interest among some Baptist friends I know in Piper, Driscoll and the YRR Calvinist crowd, however. A few of the Independent Baptist churches are heading this way. There is also a Macarthur-esque Grace Community Church out in Endeavour Hills (a long way from the city centre). There is also a very small Strict Baptist chapel in the inner-city suburb of Hawthorn, but I can't remember its details.


----------



## MichaelGao (Feb 20, 2011)

Jason, he went to Ebenezer yesterday, he enjoyed it very much. Thanks.


----------

